# YFT video from 3-21-15



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

heres a short clip from one of the tunas.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweet !!!!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

YFT is something I've never caught.. Nice job !


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Team Recess nice video and great job on finding tuna last weekend!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

32zf said:


> Team Recess nice video and great job on finding tuna last weekend!


Same to y'all !!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

You could not asks for clearer blue water. Let the season begin. Nice camera work.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys rock!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Way to go Team!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video. Fun fun fun....
Whyme 
Mako my Dayo


----------

